# "CREATE" bike quality



## iamroyaltyinexile (26 Jul 2009)

Hello there,

Does anyone have any experience with the budget "CREATE" bikes that are available fpr purchase on line?
They suite my tight assed budget at the moment but as always, you get what you pay for.
Are they complete shockers? Will it hold in there as a regular commuter but not much else? Has anyone had one (or know someone who knows someone who has) and can give a review?

Appreciate your time and responces.


----------



## Rhys_Po (26 Jul 2009)

Have a look on http://www.londonfgss.com/ just search for 'Unipack' - it's the same bike.

The bulk of the opinion seems to be that they are very. very shoddy, but one or two posts from people who have been running them for a while. I've never actually ridden one, but have picked one up out of curiosity - christ almighty, they're heavy!

Personally I reckon you'd be better off getting something of a decent quality second-hand off eBay (just had a quick squizz .. there are some pretty nice ones ending soon that you should be able to pick up at around or less than the new Unipacks) - one word of warning ... all those new ones from 'Crosslake Sales' are basically the same Unipack bike.


----------



## iamroyaltyinexile (28 Jul 2009)

thanks for the responce and sound advice, i had heard some similar rumours from friends but thought i'd consult a forum of those in the know for a confirmation.

the hunt will continue!


----------



## Rieley (19 Aug 2009)

These bikes are poorly made. What sort of budget have you got?


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2009)

It's a DON'T TOUCH............


----------



## James5659 (24 Sep 2009)

Not great bikes. Poorly made. 

I agree you can get a great second hand bike for that price.


----------



## cujo101 (24 Sep 2009)

Steer well clear - get an old 531 racer with horizontal dropouts and a fixed rear wheel.


----------



## mrtar (3 Oct 2009)

*The New Beggining for Create Bikes*

Ok... There have been a few problems with the bikes main problems being bottom bracket and rear bearings and handlebar stem thread coming out. Create bikes is a new company trying to catch the fixed gear frenzy that is currently happening. They have been selling these bikes since november last year. I personally own one and did experience the problems above but hey... for the price of £160 I can't complain. I bought mine in November when they had just started. The reason it was so cheap was to get their name out there fast. Unfortunately because their manufacturer used cheap parts Create suffered negative feedback which has damaged their reputation. Some people have not had problems by the way. 


So is their hope for Create Bikes? I think YES!!!! WHY??? Because they have rectified the problems and changed manufacturer. A team from Create went to the middle east, handpicked and personally tested parts for their new range coming October 5th. The upgraded bikes are available in new attractive colour combinations and had new parts added. If their new range of bikes are what they claim to be Create Bikes stands a great chance in recovering it's reputation and gaining trust from all you sceptics. They trying to do you guys a favour by providing you with a fixie that looks awesome and is affordable.

Hope this gives you more insight.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2009)

Piles of junk !


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Oct 2009)

I know nothing about them, but if they _are_ the same as the unipack single-speeds on that link then the weight, given as 10.9 kg, is hardly oppressive. I mean, I agree with others that you could do far better for your money with a bit of judicious ebay-ery, but an 11kg bike is not exactly a tank. It's not light, but it's not 'christ almighty' heavy either.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Oct 2009)

I was looking at these bikes on Ebay and i like the look of them but know nothing about single speeds yet.I have hinted that want one from she who is the great allmighty boss,are they as bad as some people think or are they good kit to start single speeding ?


----------



## waffle (13 Oct 2009)

i think youd be better off in the long run trying to stretch to somthing like a fuji track or a langster. a friend that had one ended up spending enough fixing problems to have been able to afford a better bike


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Oct 2009)

waffle said:


> i think youd be better off in the long run trying to stretch to somthing like a fuji track or a langster. a friend that had one ended up spending enough fixing problems to have been able to afford a better bike



Cheers


----------



## TW85 (15 Oct 2009)

definitely get what you pay for with off the peg

I built my own for less than £200, it was a lot of fun and very satisfying


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Nov 2009)

nev said:


> Should have come on to this forum beforehand but foolishly bought one of these 'new and improved' create bikes. Still absolutely rubbish, the rim tape is so cheap it punctures the tubes. Crankset is grinding like hell after only two weeks. Using it on freewheel at the moment but it involuntarily switches into fixed gear at random, not good if your cycling in traffic.
> 
> These bikes are not even road-worthy, never mind good value, stay away.
> Company who sells them are impossible to deal with aswell



Welcome to fixed gear! Just seen your post and v sorry to hear about your bike. It's always worth coming on to a forum first for some ideas, you might still do ok with more opinions / ideas.
Are you a fixed newbie? Where in the country are you?


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

Hard luck nev...not good. They actually 'look' OK - I said look.....

Let's hope you get your money back - small claims court ?


----------



## K_G (16 Nov 2009)

Re the previous posts, i'm not sure how the bike could possibly switch between fixed and freewheel while cycling... The back wheel has a hub that needs to be flipped over to switch between the freewheel and fix wheel modes, a physical impossibility while cycling, no?

I write as a recent puchaser of a Create bike. I am not an expert in all things fixed wheel or otherwise, but i am very happy with it and certainly it has a lovely smooth pedal action versus previous bikes i have owned.


----------



## Theseus (16 Nov 2009)

nev said:


> Using it on freewheel at the moment but it involuntarily switches into fixed gear at random, not good if your cycling in traffic.





K_G said:


> Re the previous posts, i'm not sure how the bike could possibly switch between fixed and freewheel while cycling... The back wheel has a hub that needs to be flipped over to switch between the freewheel and fix wheel modes, a physical impossibility while cycling, no?



I am sure nev will correct me if wrong, but I read his comment to mean that the freewheel is so carp that it seizes up and effectively gives you the fixed experience when you are not expecting it.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2009)

December's C+ has a review of them...oh no, actually said they were OK..what....???


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2009)

fossyant said:


> December's C+ has a review of them...oh no, actually said they were OK..what....???



It was not exactly a glowing report about it though. They did mention that build quality and welding was poor and I am suprised they gave it a 7 / 10.


----------



## mrtar (4 Dec 2009)

From the 10th of October they brought out new bikes with upgraded parts like sealed bottom bracket and rear bearings. The only problem i have discovered is that the spokes come loose on some of the bikes. Now this is because their manufacturer screwed them over and did not check the rear wheel.

All that is required is for the wheel to be trued and create will reimburse you.

Its costs about £10- 12 for wheel truing

hope this helps


----------



## 4F (4 Dec 2009)

mrtar said:


> From the 10th of October they brought out new bikes with upgraded parts like sealed bottom bracket and rear bearings. The only problem i have discovered is that the spokes come loose on some of the bikes. Now this is because their manufacturer screwed them over and did not check the rear wheel.
> 
> All that is required is for the wheel to be trued and create will reimburse you.
> 
> ...



Surely then you / "create" should check and sort the rear wheel out before the bike goes out rather than putting the onus on Joe Public


----------



## mrtar (8 Dec 2009)

This is only the case on some of the bikes!! Earlier batches. 7/10 review in cycling plus is very honest. The welding is a bit funny but everthing else is good for the price.

They have employed a few guys from the UK and sent them to the factory overseas to quality check everything.

Create are going to bring out a 3rd range in the next few months with new colours which should be awesome. 

Its going to be hard to win peoples trust back. But they sure will!


----------



## chris667 (21 Dec 2009)

Mrtar, the content of your post makes me believe you work for the company. A successful business shouldn't be doing that, it makes them look dishonest.

Personally, I would never trust a bike you could only buy online.


----------



## leoc (20 Jan 2010)

In answer to the OP, you might be able to get a second hand Langster or Fuji Track or something for that kind of money, which might be a better deal (depending on condition). That's what I did when I decided that I didn't want to build one myself


----------



## david mathews (21 Aug 2010)

hello

my name is david and i purchased a create fixed gear bycicle. And i do not no wat all of u guys are saying but i personaly thougth that it was one of the best fixies i have had and i have had over six fixies.And it is very good value.


----------



## david mathews (21 Aug 2010)

create fixies are the best and u dont have a clue wat u are talking about they are very strong and will last adleast ten years if ure looking for a good fixie i would recomend a create.


----------



## Alan Whicker (22 Aug 2010)

Ten years? Most bike manufacturers give a lifetime guarantee for their frames. Can't actually find the warranty info on Create's horribly overdesigned website. I must admit their bikes do look nice, but I can't help thinking £269 would buy a very nice 80s steel frame and an SS conversion kit.


This month's Cycling Plus has a short review of the latest incarnation of the Create. 'Bargain with improved quality' is the verdict.


----------



## 4F (22 Aug 2010)

david mathews said:


> hello
> 
> my name is david and i purchased a create fixed gear bycicle. And i do not no wat all of u guys are saying but i personaly thougth that it was one of the best fixies i have had and i have had over six fixies.And it is very good value.



Yawn, is it your turn as an employee of Create to try and "big your bikes up" seeing as we have seen the rest off ?

Of your "over 6 fixies" (how many is that exactly ?) of which you say you have had previously what were they that your amazing Create Fixie ako BSO was better than ?

My money is on 6 other "Creates" 


:troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll::troll:


----------



## giantscr2.0 (22 Aug 2010)

Its not nice to pick on David when he has only just joined the forum, you big nasty meanies!! Especially when he is trying so hard to get the employee of the month award from Create.
He is obviously a very experienced fixed rider as he has had 'over 6 fixies' ;-) ;-)


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Aug 2010)

Frankly, I don't understand how a fixie could be as heavy as 11kg. That's what my steel tourer weighs, complete with 21 gears and a rack.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Frankly, I don't understand how a fixie could be as heavy as 11kg. That's what my steel tourer weighs, complete with 21 gears and a rack.



Seen the size of the welds on those creates?  and then theres the rims, those things are nasty!


Even if creates do last "10 years" which isnt a long lifespan for a steel bike, thats most likely because the about 95+% of the people riding them will stop riding them after a year when the fixie fashion fizzles out and the bike will spend the remaining 9 years of its life rusting in a shed or garage.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Aug 2010)

Ah, so it's not that they're made from lead and depleted uranium then?


----------



## 4F (23 Aug 2010)

I would think the reason we get so many employees on here pretending to be satisfied customers is that 2 cyclechat threads are high up on the front page of Google when you enter "Create Bikes" 

The threads on bike radar and lfgss are not exactly glowing either ...


----------



## MAKO (25 Jan 2011)

*Create bikes, What is it really worth ? on Super Best Pals Club

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8983979/The_Super_Best_Pals_.com/Fixed_Gear.html*
or www.superbestpalsclub.tk

Don't buy these bikes, you're gonna regret it.


----------



## Zoiders (25 Jan 2011)

mrtar said:


> Ok... There have been a few problems with the bikes main problems being bottom bracket and rear bearings and handlebar stem thread coming out. Create bikes is a new company trying to catch the fixed gear frenzy that is currently happening. They have been selling these bikes since november last year. I personally own one and did experience the problems above but hey... for the price of £160 I can't complain. I bought mine in November when they had just started. The reason it was so cheap was to get their name out there fast. Unfortunately because their manufacturer used cheap parts Create suffered negative feedback which has damaged their reputation. Some people have not had problems by the way.
> 
> 
> So is their hope for Create Bikes? I think YES!!!! WHY??? Because they have rectified the problems and changed manufacturer. A team from Create went to the middle east, handpicked and personally tested parts for their new range coming October 5th. The upgraded bikes are available in new attractive colour combinations and had new parts added. If their new range of bikes are what they claim to be Create Bikes stands a great chance in recovering it's reputation and gaining trust from all you sceptics. They trying to do you guys a favour by providing you with a fixie that looks awesome and is affordable.
> ...


So...exactly how long have you worked for the Create Bikes distrubutor then?

People who are payed to advertise stuff viraly via social networking make me feel faintly sick.


----------



## ttcycle (25 Jan 2011)

Yes to add my comment- not good at all - don't buy it- you're better off with a Fuji


----------



## Howard (25 Jan 2011)

[shameless plug]

If you can stretch your budget a bit, and it's the right size, you can buy this lovely Single Speed Ridgeback from me. It's a fantastic ride and a lot of bike for the money.

[/shameless plug]


----------



## James Pollock (1 Oct 2013)

iamroyaltyinexile said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the budget "CREATE" bikes that are available fpr purchase on line?
> They suite my tight assed budget at the moment but as always, you get what you pay for.
> ...



Do you mean the C8 or the Create Originals? There's a review here of the Originals Fixie: http://www.singlespeedgoldcoast.com/2013/09/review-create-bikes-originals-fixie.html


----------



## Jezston (2 Oct 2013)

Oh for goodness' sake.

This thread you've just dug up is two years old, 'James'. 

No matter how often you and your colleagues post around the internet claiming your bikes are great, everyone knows they are bags of utter shite.

Stick to trying to hawk them to wannabe hipsters through 'lifestyle' stores like Urban Outfitters and leave people who actually know a little bit about bikes out of it.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Oct 2013)

2686727 said:


> It does however give us an opportunity to re-evaluate Rob3rt's prediction made 3 years ago that fixie fashion only had a year in it, and thus reflect that he might not know absolutely everything after all.



Looking back at this, I don't think you can say for certain that my "prediction" is all that inaccurate actually. If you take it for what it was...

However, enjoy your moment, basking in the discovery of that which was never obscured!


----------

